# Happy Birthday Dearly Bought



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 10-07-2009:

-Dearly Bought (born in 1984, Age: 25)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## baron (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you. Happy Birthday to you. 

I'm a lousy singer but Happy Birthday.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 7, 2009)

You sound a lot older on the phone. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Piano Hero (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy , happy birthday!!!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Oct 7, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Gord (Oct 7, 2009)

[IMGL]http://jhelbert.webs.com/bday.gif[/IMGL] have a good one.


----------



## jlynn (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------

